# Impossible de connecter mon Iphone

## Babaorheum

Salut les Francophones,

Je cherche à accéder à mon Iphone 5S qui à iOS 10.3.0x pour récupérer mes photos sur mon PC.

J'ai installé libimobiledevice avec le support OpenSSL, usbmuxd, libusbmuxd sont installés.

Le paquet gvfs a été installé avec le flag "ios"

Je connecte mon Iphone au PC, j'accepte de faire confiance au PC et je lance les commandes expliquées dans le wiki d'Apple :

```
$idevice_id -l

f4d6398ab8458cb9f1fffe06de6e9df4ef08dd21

$ idevicepair pair

SUCCESS: Paired with device f4d6398ab8458cb9f1fffe06de6e9df4ef08dd21
```

Le soucis survint lorsque je lance "ideviceinfo" pour vérifier si les communications avec l'appareil fonctionne et j'ai droit à :

```
$ ideviceinfo

ERROR: Could not connect to lockdownd, error code -5
```

Je n'ai aucun soucis sur ma Debian en suivant la même manip'.. Je n'ai que ces soucis sur la Gentoo et je ne sais pas pourquoi.

Merci de votre aide,

Babaorheum

----------

## k-root

 *https://github.com/libimobiledevice/ifuse/issues/32 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Build with OpenSSL instead of GnuTLS. GnuTLS does not work with iOS10 devices. The package maintainer in Ubuntu built libimobiledevice with --disable-openssl option forcing GnuTLS. See the last comment in this issue for my solution.

 

----------

